# Has anyone seen this??



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I had a pair of lahores on eggs, a brown check and a mealy bar cock. The babies hatched either late last night or this morning. One looks like a typical baby, but the other looks albino? Its got pink eyes and white, rather than yellow, down. I've never seen anything like it. Has anyone hatched anything like this, and if so, how did it turn out? Thanks!


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Well if you look, you can see that there is a lack of pigment, which is why they look pink. The other baby, like all the others I have seen, are dark. For example, when you look at newborn rodents, they are the same way. If they have dark spots where the eyes are, they will have dark eyes. If you can not see the dark spots, they will have pink eyes. That's how you can get an idea on eye color before the eyes are open.


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lokota, the eyes are clearly pink in color


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I have yet to see anything born with eyes like that turn into anything other than pink. It can not develop pigment where there is none. The color will not change.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

maybe this will help you out http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/albino.html


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

As stated in the first post, the parents are a brown check hen and a mealy bar cock. I was asking because I had not seen a truly albino pigeon, or one being born with pink eyes (albino or not). I am not familiar with any breed that is normally hatched with pink eyes, so I was hoping someone who knows a little more on the subject than I would chime in. I was looking for insight from other breeders who have perhaps seen or have experience with such a bird. I was not looking to be grilled on whether or not the bird's eyes are pink, or anything else. I was simply hoping to hear from someone with a similar experience.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

BTW, thank you for the link. I did already know that info about albinos in general, but it was good to be able to read up a little into albinism in pigeons.


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

Geez, it was a simple post looking to see if anyone has ever had an albino chick and how it turned out. I don't understand why she's getting so much flack for it? Julie, I can't wait to see updated pictures!


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I will definitely be sure to post pics as it grows


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well if it would have just been that one comment and not a second asking why she even asked, I wouldn't have responded. Uptight... sure, why not!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/albino.html 

maybe if you post this in the genetics part of the forum they could help you more , sure would like to see them a little bit older thou myself


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

If I were taking things to seriously, I would surely take that eye rolling smiley seriously. It is super annoying.


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well as you said it's an open forum, so .. no thank you. Thanks for the suggestion though!  X20


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Lakota, I appreciate your having posted the link, but I felt the same in your replies in that they were a bit flaming in nature. I would appreciate it if the put downs on this thread ended. I do not want to have it locked, I'm simply looking for information.

I will see if this thread can be moved to the genetics section.


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

I just stated that the eyes were IN FACT pink. Please send me a quote where I said this was an albino baby?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

MApigeonchick said:


> Lakota, I appreciate your having posted the link, but I felt the same in your replies in that they were a bit flaming in nature. I would appreciate it if the put downs on this thread ended. I do not want to have it locked, I'm simply looking for information.
> 
> I will see if this thread can be moved to the genetics section.


well since you feel i am flaming you i will retract all that i have posted even thou you stated that you knew exactly what you have there even after asking if anyone has seen what you have there .. I just gave my opinion was all .


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

drafthorse39 said:


> I just stated that the eyes were IN FACT pink. Please send me a quote where I said this was an albino baby?


please quote where I quoted that you said this was an albino pigeon


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> please quote where I quoted that you said this was an albino pigeon


Well considering that's the only thing I commented on about the actual thread, it should be pretty dang obvious. Besides, you just deleted what you said... I think you knew you were deleting it and that's why you asked me for a quote. Weird


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> please quote where I quoted that you said this was an albino pigeon


As stated in your previous post, you have cleaned up your flaming replies. Therefore that post has been deleted and can no longer be quoted.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

MApigeonchick said:


> As stated in your previous post, you have cleaned up your flaming replies. Therefore that post has been deleted and can no longer be quoted.


personally I think you have nothing better to do here then complain as thats all you have done here so far and have not added anything good as to helping further this conversation  and yes I rolled my eyes once again


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

MApigeonchick said:


> As stated in your previous post, you have cleaned up your flaming replies. Therefore that post has been deleted and can no longer be quoted.


all I said was you wont know if this is an albino til its eyes actually open and the bird develops and I will stand by that 100%


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> personally I think you have nothing better to do here then complain as thats all you have done here so far and have not added anything good as to helping further this conversation  and yes I rolled my eyes once again


Which is exactly what you continue to do. Drop it already would ya?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

drafthorse39 said:


> Which is exactly what you continue to do. Drop it already would ya?


oh get over it already you are not furthering this line of questioning at all and you have added nothing to the original post ,at least I have which no one else has yet to add


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

LMAO oh but I did, I asked for updated pics.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Lakota, the only thing I have to complain about is your continuous spamming of my thread. As previously stated, I was looking for experience from other pigeon enthusiasts on the subject matter. I would like to keep this civil so I will ask that you refrain from posting in this thread again. Your input is not at all helpful and certainly not what I was expecting when creating this thread.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

drafthorse39 said:


> Which is exactly what you continue to do. Drop it already would ya?


I agree 100%!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

drafthorse39 said:


> LMAO oh but I did, I asked for updated pics.


hmm so 1 post to help you feel better and 8 posts flaming me how quaint


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

MApigeonchick said:


> I agree 100%!


well I see you are all about yourselves and your own opinions here so I hope you two have fun helping each other out then


----------



## drafthorse39 (Feb 19, 2010)

Too bad you can't read sarcasm. It's a helpful tool in life, Lokota. 

Thanks we will!


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> hmm so 1 post to help you feel better and 8 posts flaming me how quaint


If your only post here was the helpful one that would've been great, but it wasn't. And since you deleted many of your previous posts, no one can see how lovely your previous comments were.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

If anyone has any REAL input, I would greatly appreciate your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm coming in late on this one and I guess I've missed some stuff but ...that baby does look like an albino. You really won't know until he/she's eyes open, if the baby can see. I'm sure I will be corrected if I'm incorrect, but I think albino's are blind.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Charis, thanks so much for your reply. I know that their eyes are sensitive to the sun, but I hope they're not blind.

I got a reply from a lahore breeder on a yahoo group and he mentioned that it may be a dilute, as they can hatch with pink eyes. I don't know too much about pigeon genetics, but is dilute recessive? Or would the brown check be considered a dilute?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Why dont we just wait for ten days to see what color the eyes And then eye color at 3 months.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> Why dont we just wait for ten days to see what color the eyes And then eye color at 3 months.


my thoughts exactly!.........


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Unfortunately waiting for it to grow will now be impossible. When I went out this morning to check on everyone, the babies had been kicked from the bowl and were buried in shavings. They were freezing cold, and I could've sworn the one in question was dead, but after warming up a little, it began breathing. It only lived for another 15 mins. The other one is still alive, but I'm not sure it will make it either. As of now it looks to be doing ok. I'm hoping the parents will take it back, I'll have to watch them very closely if they do. If not, I have a long few weeks of handfeeding ahead of me. I guess I'll just have to see if the pair produces another baby like this. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

That's sad - hopefully you can save the one.


----------

